# have a 75 gallon aquarium with piranha, would like to know what live plants i can add



## armyranger (Jun 18, 2006)

Hello all, my name is troy cox im new to this site, i have a aquarium and i have one piranha in it, i would like to know what live plants i can add to it, something that is not too hard to take care of but look really good, any help would be appreciated very much, thank you for your time


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Welcome to APC 

I don't think that Piranha's are plant eaters so most any easy to grow plant should do. It really depends on the amount (wattage) of light you have. Most of the lower light plants are easy to grow. Look at our PlantFinder for ideas.


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

I would find some that you don't have to stick your hand in there to prune very often! 

I'd probably go with moss-covered rock and java fern, keeping the lights to 2 watts/gallon or so.


----------



## mpdt (Jun 12, 2006)

If you are not aready a member, then join another forum I am with:
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?act=home


----------



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

My friend, who shall remain nameless (i think piranha is illegal here in CA) keeps aquatic moss (ex: java moss, Taiwan moss) in his piranha tank.


----------

